# Falcon Lowrider Salt



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone used any of the Lowrider salt series rods? How are they?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 7'6" light/fast action one and love it. Its very light weight and the butt of the rod its very long for a 7'6" rod. But if you really want a bang for your buck,get a Falcon Bucoo 7' med/Lt rod. I have four of them now,they're super light and you can cast a mile with them.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Low Riders from Falcon are some of the best all around rods made IMHO.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Decent rods but forget about them standing behind their products.


----------

